# Suddenly Banned from Arcade?



## HtheB (Dec 25, 2011)

The first game I played, was Angry Birds, after beating the first level, I clicked on submit. It gave me an error because I wasn't logged in. So I logged in, and then I got the message that my score wasn't submitted.

And now I got:
[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.

Lol what?


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t...sing-in-hangman
read my posts there.



> The security systems are a bit tight.



i've unbanned you


----------



## HtheB (Dec 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...sing-in-hangman
> read my posts there.
> 
> i've unbanned you



Was just reading that thread 

Thanks!


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got banned after a bad score in Countries Around the World


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2011)

unbanned ^


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 25, 2011)

I was banned after submitting my battleship score, even though it was only like 3000.


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 25, 2011)

banned for playing the countries in the world game


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got banned again after ~18,000 in the Banana throwing one, any idea when this will be fixed?


----------



## fodderstein (Dec 25, 2011)

banned again... does using firefox have something to do with the wild accuse of hacking?


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned in Penguin's Revenge. 


```
ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.
```


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 25, 2011)

fodderstein said:


> banned again... does using firefox have something to do with the wild accuse of hacking?


I've been banned twice using Chrome in Windows XP.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 25, 2011)

Banned in Penguin's Revenge.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2011)

lmfao oh man, just reading this thread made me laugh:

"Banned"
"Banned"
"Banned again"
"Banned"

lol also, I was banned after I kicked the shit out of the yeti.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 25, 2011)

> [#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.



Bullshit, my good site; it simply is not so.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 26, 2011)

a lot people are getting banned than I expected


----------



## Fluto (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol i got banned 
can you unban me?


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 26, 2011)

Again I am banned for "cheating". This was the message that I got after I played Hangman: ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade. I don't know why it's so picky when I just complete a game.


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 26, 2011)

ok i got banned because i forgot to log on before playing and then i logged on and now im banned =[. unban me please


----------



## dragon0407 (Dec 26, 2011)

What the hell is going on?  How can I be banned for a site that I only played one game on.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2011)

I got banned on the arcade after beating the mario game.(Not the bike version).
Please unban me.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 26, 2011)

Might it have something to do with me being on a different IP than usual since I'm on vacation?


----------



## Powerslave89 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wasn't logged in when I played so when I logged in and went back It dropped the ban hammer on me


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2011)

[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.

Been banned since last night. Unban me please, good sirs. Do I look like I'm one to cheat?


----------



## SilentRevolt (Dec 26, 2011)

banned again after i finished playing "name the country"(still forgot the name of the game),a black screen shows up and this appears [#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 26, 2011)

Arcade? Hah, more like bancade *Laughs at own joke*


----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got banned for trying to cheat. Please unban me.
lol jk


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 26, 2011)

[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address. Please un-ban me.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stop using aimbot you haxors.


----------



## klim28 (Dec 26, 2011)

Please unban me. Passed the bonus round of hangman ang then banned T_T


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 26, 2011)

Can everyone post the browser etc they're using?
Maybe it helps to track the problem down.

It seems to just ban everyone with a good score though 

All unbanned for now.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2011)

Got 81 on magma mayhem and got banned for an invalid score (Google Chrome (Incognito mode))


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned again after playing Hangman.(How could yo even cheat Hangman.)

Using Firefox.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm using Firefox 9.0.1 on Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got banned after playing the DK Banana Toss game =(
Using Firefox as well.


----------



## ZeroGwafa (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL, I have been banned for playing the Croc game, and logging in to save score... Firefox 8.0, windows 7


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 26, 2011)

Got banned the other day for refreshing the page. Then today I was able to access the arcade, played a single game of penguins' revenge, banned again.

```
ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.
```


----------



## snake7beckham (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned from Arcade after playing "To the sky" (I don't remember the exact name. it's the game where you jump on books)



```
[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.
```


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait, this doesn't make sense. How can you be banned from a virtual arcade, I smell liers and deceptioners!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 26, 2011)

Got banned playing magma mayhem

[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 26, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Wait, this doesn't make sense. How can you be banned from a virtual arcade, I smell liers and deceptioners!


Go play a game, and see. Try to go through 5 rounds without getting banned.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

ficarra1002 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, this doesn't make sense. How can you be banned from a virtual arcade, I smell liers and deceptioners!
> ...



I did look at my score from banana toss.


----------



## ficarra1002 (Dec 26, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> ficarra1002 said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...


Try hangman, I think that ones done it a few times now. I know penguins revenge has banned me twice now.


----------



## binx2469 (Dec 26, 2011)

banned after playing the croc game


----------



## cadw (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned after playing Magma Mayhem.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 26, 2011)

Rather than tracking down the browser. It might be the game itself. As most people gets banned by the same game like Magma Mayhem & hangman.


----------



## cadw (Dec 26, 2011)

Banned again by Magma Mayhem.


----------



## evil goober (Dec 26, 2011)

Got banned I forgot to sign in, I hope it gets fixed soon.[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.


----------



## Charli (Dec 26, 2011)

HtheB said:


> The first game I played, was Angry Birds, after beating the first level, I clicked on submit. It gave me an error because I wasn't logged in. So I logged in, and then I got the message that my score wasn't submitted.
> 
> And now I got:
> [#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.
> ...



Almost the same procedure as above. I had not signed in before playing, then signed in after a round of Penguins Revenge and the next thing I saw was the banhammer :\
Sys specs: Firefox on Win 7 x64


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 26, 2011)

banned again after a game of Penguin's Revenge


----------



## hellfire789 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just got banned after my first attempt at Penguin's Revenge.   I didn't cheat at all, so I'm wondering if you could unban me as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 27, 2011)

After playing a nice round of Sandstorm, I ended up being banned too...  Please help me!  Thanks very much, also in my appreciation for adding this feature


----------



## ByteMunch (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned from Penguin's Revenge... On FF 7, os x lion, is it because I'm on Mobile Internet?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was playing the Load of Croc game and wasn't signed in when I finished, so the arcade had a message saying I have to log in, so I did and got banned for cheating.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 27, 2011)

ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.

playing that croc game after i lost i got this


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was able to play for a while, but when i was playing the Mario clone, I got banned again. There appears to be a problem with that game, because the flash game continues your game and apparently the GBAtemp score just keeps getting higher and never decreases back down when you die with the in-game score.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2011)

^yea

mario clone needs to be removed, its glitched
you can just keep getting higher and higher score as it will never reset


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned yet again, after my first game of Load of Croc again...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2011)

it banned me even before i can play a game. ;O;


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 27, 2011)

I was playing load of croc and got the message right after my Internet connection was slowing down.
[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.


I'm using Firefox and I'm using a gamepad with xpadder if that matters.


----------



## smealum (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got banned playing penguin's revenge. I was just about to beat Shade too.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 27, 2011)

smealum said:


> Just got banned playing penguin's revenge. I was just about to beat Shade too.


Stop playing games so much and work on DScraft


----------



## parrasvolta (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi i just got banned in Penguin Revenge, even get a lame score, first play in the morning, help please.


----------



## LeRodeur (Dec 27, 2011)

just tried pinguins revenge, couldnt save my score because i wasnt logged in( said i didnt have permission), i logged in, and, oh what! "you are banned from the arcade"...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Dec 27, 2011)

i got banned  i even got a lame score on penguin revenge


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 27, 2011)

just got banned playing penguin revenge...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2011)

Same here - just found out about the Arcade - play 2 games Of 'penguin' (got terrible scores BTW  - then got 'banned' from the Arcade


----------



## hellfire789 (Dec 27, 2011)

Got banned after playing Penguin's Revenge again...


----------



## smealum (Dec 28, 2011)

Got banned again in penguin's revenge :/ This time my score was really crappy though so I don't really mind heh.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2011)

and banned again >_>
because of Penguin's Revenge again


----------



## hellfire789 (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> and banned again >_>
> because of Penguin's Revenge again


ikr? I don't think I'm ever gonna touch that game again. >.> I just hope it's not the game that determines who wins...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's the new You Are Banned game, this.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2011)

now im scared to even go in the arcade anymore
probably just gonna get banned again


----------



## xanth (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, I just got banned for some reason when it was submitting my (crappy; 80 points) score on the "Croc" game (or whatever the name of that cross the river on the backs of the crocodile game was). May I be unbanned please?

Also, it didn't delete my high scores when it banned me, did it? Because I was first place on one game and second place on another... 

EDIT: Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2011)

Unbanned, and no it doesn't delete your scores.


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got banned trying out the crocodile game . I just loaded the game , died a few time & found myself banned .


----------



## cadw (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned after playing SandStorm Racing where I had an awesome score:

```
ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.
```


----------



## LeRodeur (Dec 29, 2011)

banned again, i have wifi problems, i reload page , and! oh second miracle, you are banned. nice...


----------



## tisdadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Oops, sorry Costello I just sent an email and then did a Google search to see if this was happening to other people and found this thread. I had it happen in the Yeti game again. Explained more in email.


----------



## Costello (Dec 29, 2011)

unbanned the two above.
make sure your connection is fine and stable when you submit your score ...


----------



## tisdadd (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

This time it banned me in hangman on possibly my worst score... 
Anyway, using google chrome, mobile phone for internet... in a spot that I haven't lost connection for 3 days other than having to reset this morning (before coming on) because of DNS lookup errors... which should not be causing the issues.


----------



## Devin (Dec 29, 2011)

Was playing Pinball, score couldn't be submitted so I refreshed the page. Banned. Hopefully this doesn't mess with my spot on Magma Mayhem.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 29, 2011)

My flash player crashed while playing hangman and when I reloaded the page, I got something about not submitting scores and cheating, you are banned. Unban?


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Recieved this message on a white screen after scoring something around 4500 on that penguin hitting yeti game: 





> ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.


----------



## LeRodeur (Dec 30, 2011)

banned again wrong key/score page, i think i will stop playing this is too annoying >


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned after playing Penguins Revenge.
UNBAN SO I CAN PENETRATE THE SKIES WITH THE YETI D:


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned after playing Sandstorm thingy....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2011)

LeRodeur said:


> banned again





Gundam Eclipse said:


> Banned





Satangel said:


> Banned



Unbanned, unbanned, and unbanned. 

LeRodeur, I can understand your sentiments on the situation. I'm not even playing the arcade games and it's annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just banned while playing Penguin's Revenge. Now I'm upset, because I REALLY wanted to try to win the Vita...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:


> I was just banned while playing Penguin's Revenge. Now I'm upset, because I REALLY wanted to try to win the Vita...



Okay, go try it again. 
Good luck!

Oh, and Gundam Eclipse, you don't even need to post again.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 30, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > I was just banned while playing Penguin's Revenge. Now I'm upset, because I REALLY wanted to try to win the Vita...
> ...


It works now, thanks!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > I was just banned while playing Penguin's Revenge. Now I'm upset, because I REALLY wanted to try to win the Vita...
> ...


WELL UH YOU SEE
Banned again >>;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Banned again >>;



We ought to be handing out prizes for the people who get banned the most often.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 30, 2011)

I got banned 3 times, but since I've gotten back home to a good, wired connection, I haven't been banned. I think it had something to do with my crappy connection at the hotel I was at.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 31, 2011)

ERROR: score verification failed (invalid key/score). Cheating detected, member is banned from the arcade.
[font="'Times New Roman"]Same thing I got as last time, and same game - Penguins Revenge.[/font]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Banned again >>;
> ...


Banned again.
[joke]3DS as compensation?[/joke]
Isn't there a way to fix this system? :V


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned after playing the pinball game. Standard 'score verification failed (invalid key/score)'. No idea why, if I was going to cheat I'd at least give myself a good score.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned :


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 31, 2011)

It's probably too late but... I got banned while playing a load of croc.
What's sad is that I'm about to beat Hellfire, I did press lots of f5's.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Dec 31, 2011)

Got banned after playing Magma Mayhem. I was playing normally, got a score of 90. It said I was banned afterwards... it's pretty sad, I was getting the hang of the game and there's like 1 hour left :/


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm banned, was playing Penguins Revenge and it submitted a score once, I played again, got the invalid error thing after that game.


----------



## WB3000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned a second time, this time on the Penguin Revenge game...

Probably the poor internet connection I'm on now.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2012)

I just got banned from Pingu Throw );


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my god, what's with all these people getting banned?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2012)

Diabolos said:


> Oh my god, what's with all these people getting banned?



The security in the games are pretty tight, so sometimes it may ban a user accidentally.


But it hasn't seem to have happened in the last couple of weeks so that's a good thing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2012)

Most of the bugs have been ironed out, currently nobody is banned from the arcade. This was just a useless necrobump.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2012)

>less than a month ago
>necrobump


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the informative post.


----------



## Diabolos (Feb 3, 2012)

Nujui said:


> Diabolos said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god, what's with all these people getting banned?
> ...


....... Wow?
I haven't even do this 'arcade' stuff at all.
Lucky me!


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned after I was looking for a post I read, in my browsers history and loaded the wrong gbatemp page.


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 22, 2012)

I got banned from the acrade on vacation to vietnam and im banned here at boston


SCREW THAT FRICKIN ARCADE un less you unban me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2012)

vivanlai said:


> SCREW THAT FRICKIN ARCADE un less you unban me



Nice attitude you've got, there. Really makes people want to help you, yanno. 
I came in to unban you, but I'm looking at the (very short) list of banned members and IPs. 
You are not on it. 
(unless you were banned while in Australia)


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 23, 2012)

it said i was banned ill edit this after i go to the arcade


EDIT:[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address. thats bullshit


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2012)

Seriously, we have exactly **one** banned member. 
It's not you. 

@[member='Costello'] 
Do you have any idea what is going on, here?


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 24, 2012)

it said i am banned i miss sandstorm racing


----------



## mjax (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.kongregat...andstorm-racing

hope that helps. I personally cannot stand the annoying BGM in that game. :/


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 27, 2012)

vivanlai said:


> it said i am banned i miss sandstorm racing



...go play real games then?
The arcade is fun for all of 10 minutes, like all flash game arcades.


----------



## vivanlai (Mar 27, 2012)

mjax said:


> http://www.kongregat...andstorm-racing
> 
> hope that helps. I personally cannot stand the annoying BGM in that game. :/


thanks it does


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 4, 2012)

Angry Birds admins: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1PBptSDIh8


----------



## pressx2select (Apr 17, 2012)

[#ARC-59] You are banned from the arcade, cheating was detected from your account or IP address.

I wasn't even trying to go to the arcade.  i was trying to search without signing in.  signing in allows me to search but i'd be nice to un-banned if possible


----------



## hellfire789 (May 13, 2012)

It doesn't look like I'll get any help here any time soon considering the fact that someone that posted on March 27 didn't get unbanned yet. Anyway, got banned after submitting score for 21. Any help would be great.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 13, 2012)

hellfire789 said:


> *It doesn't look like I'll get any help here any time soon considering the fact that someone that posted on March 27 didn't get unbanned yet.* Anyway, got banned after submitting score for 21. Any help would be great.



No need for the negativity. Attitudes like this make people not want to help you, and sets the tone for what people think about you for a long time to come. Just keep that in mind.

I hope your problem is solved soon


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2012)

To be fair, the arcade has been pretty abandoned for awhile. The latest new games were added in February, and it took three or four months to do a four week competition. Somebody from March 27th wasn't unbanned. That's nearly two months now. I would guess that more important things have been going on, but it would be pretty nice if the arcade section as a whole was shown some love again.


----------



## Costello (May 13, 2012)

@[member='hellfire789']
It's not because no one replied that the guy didnt get unbanned. He was unbanned a while ago, we just didnt post here 

@Nathan Drake:
way to post without actual information  The guy was unbanned the same day he made the request.
Also, the competition was spread out over a couple of months because the sponsor requested it.
The last game was added in April. Can't always add new games myself.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2012)

I crossed that banned bit out. 

As for the games, there may be one game that I hadn't noticed that was added. I should say there hasn't been a large influx of new games since February. Not counting the individual competition games that were added for the sake of the competitions, there really has been nothing new, just for fun, in months minus maybe one or two games (I checked out the full list, and only one game didn't look entirely familiar). New games a little more often would help to keep the arcade lively. As it stands, I don't know about others, but I've enjoyed it just as much as I can without playing it just to keep myself occupied for five minutes.

Oh, and as for the competition, my complaint about the time frame arises from this in the first competition post, first line:


> Our sponsor Etcome is offering a new round of free stuff this month: we're going to be shipping out state-of-the-art Nintendo DS flashcards *every week* for *1 month*, starting today.



That's why I made the comment about it taking so long. That one month was rather long. 

Edit: Just to note, I understand adding games isn't a super quick process, but I don't think expecting maybe five or six a month should be asking for too much (unless it is, in which case, please inform me - I just want to know). That would be a rate of just over one a week. It isn't ideal, but if it was a reliable stream of new content, it would be quite the improvement over the sparse updates now.


----------



## hellfire789 (May 13, 2012)

Costello said:


> @[member='hellfire789']
> It's not because no one replied that the guy didnt get unbanned. He was unbanned a while ago, we just didnt post here
> 
> @[member='Nathan Drake']:
> ...



Oh, I see. Sorry for making hasty assumptions, and thanks for the unban.


----------



## _V1qY (Jun 14, 2012)

Lolwut? I cheated on almost all the games and didn't get banned. Go on the penguin one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2012)

_V1qY said:


> Lolwut? I cheated on almost all the games and didn't get banned. Go on the penguin one.



lol awesome highscore


----------



## _V1qY (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I made a confession topic but no one is reading it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 15, 2012)

_V1qY said:


> Thanks. I made a confession topic but no one is reading it.


Cheated on squares 2!
@[member='Costello']
That isn't fair


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> _V1qY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I made a confession topic but no one is reading it.
> ...


i agree


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2012)

So is this thing common, by not on purpose?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> _V1qY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I made a confession topic but no one is reading it.
> ...


i beat him fair


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 28, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > _V1qY said:
> ...


Challenge, accepted.


----------



## _V1qY (Aug 20, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > _V1qY said:
> ...


Aww, me so sorry. Here, this new score high enough???

EDIT: Highscore for all 10 most popular games... Legit yeah


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 21, 2012)

_V1qY said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...





_V1qY said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...





_V1qY said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Screencap the game at the end.


----------



## _V1qY (Aug 21, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> _V1qY said:
> 
> 
> > riyaz said:
> ...


You sure have a lot of determination to keep beating me despite knowing I can easily cheat a high score.

I like you, keep the high score for squares 2, I still have the high score for the other 9 top games.


----------

